# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  ¿las mejores barajas?

## Dorado84

Actualmente estoy practicando con cartas.. Tengo varias barajas baratas y luego tengo una que creo que es más conocida: Fournier 818. La verdad es que no sé si es buena o no pero es que noto bastante diferencia con las otras. En conclusión que baraja me recomendais que me compre? He leído que las bicycle son bastante buenas. Gracias

----------


## ignoto

Yo llevo ahora encima unas Bicycle, unas Aviator y unas Fournier 505.
Las Bicycle son mas fáciles de encontrar.
A mi me gustan mas las Aviator (también son mas baratas).
Las Fournier tienen mejor "presencia" aunque son mas duras. Yo no suelo utilizarlas.
También puedes optar por las Tally-Ho (una maravilla) o las Bee (dificilillas de encontrar).

Tú mismo.

En wwwtiendamagia.com las puedes comprar muy baratas y te las sirven rápido.

----------


## Dorado84

Gracias por resolverme la duda, creo que me voy a decantar por las aviator

----------


## roma

Prueba unas bycicle y no te vas a arepentir. Duran más y a mí me encantan. Hazme caso: Pruebalas (ojo, yo no tengo acciones en esta empresa) Son un ferrari.
Un saludo.

----------


## Vael_Wolf

Bicyyyyycle... me es casi imposible no babear al hablar de estas cartas... yo estaba dándolo con unas Fournier 818 y unas 18, y me pedí hace poco unas bicycle. 

Increible. Me salen abanicos perfectos. Tienen una textura así como de papel satinado, pero claro, en carton, supongo... Se deslizan como dioses. 
Hazle caso a Roma. Son un Ferrari.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Las bicycle son la bomba, pero, si os gusta usar cartas/barajas trucadas, pensad que para la fournier 505 hay cartas trucadas buenísimas! Hay una baraja C bestial, otra C  con la que puede montar barajas radio, y un M tremendísima! Y la B es excelente. Y los paquetes 1,2,3,4,5... en  fin, que la bicycle están muy bien, pero en cuanto a barajas trucadas, la que se lleva el gato al agua es la fournier.

----------


## Antonio Arribas Lastra

Yo sigo diciendo que la mejores, para mi, son las bicycle, convinan tacto agradable un perfecto deslizamiento, con estas puedes hacer unos habanicos perfectos que no consigues con las fournier ni dandoles producto. Para hacer cualquier corte: charlier,... son tremendas, solo tienes que hacer una serie de gestos y si tiene que resbalar, resbala sola.
Te las recomiendo.

----------


## SirAur0n

¿Qué tienen de particular las Aviator, Ignoto? Me has dejado dudoso :twisted: 

Saludos

----------


## ignoto

Son mas "blanditas". 
Para hacer una Zarrow o una faro van de escándalo y duran la tira.
Además, son baratas.
El peligro que tienen es que se deforman enseguida. Solamente con que las mires mal... zas, ya están dobladas.
Por lo demás, es pura mania.
Me va por temporadas.
Me paso unos meses con aviator y, cuando me he cargado  tres o cuatro barajas, empiezo a meter mano a las bicycle.
Cuando llevo un tiempo y solamente quedan una o dos aviator en danza (para que descansen las barajas suelo utilizar seis o siete mazos que voy alternando), empiezo a meter Bee o Tally-Ho.
De vez en cuando, para hacer "músculo" en los dedos gasto alguna 505 pero son las menos.
Ahora estoy probando a hacer alguna cosa con la baraja...¡Con un FP cargado!
Como salga bien lo que tengo en mente, os lo contaré enseguida.

----------


## sacrone

Yo tambien estaba hasta hace poco con las fournier, que ademas son españolas. Pero he probado las bicycle y que quereis aue os diga, son como un ferrari pero conducido por fernado alonso!!!!   la bomba. ademas si despues quieres barajas especiales casi siempre son bicycle, osea que parece que no cambias la barja.

      besos desde benidorm  sacrone

----------


## sacrone

Os he leido algo acerca de las barajas de fournier catalogadas por letras. Que son esactamente? nunca he oido hablar de ellas.
Saludos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Son barajas trucadas. Muy buenas por cierto.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Algunas son todas la misma carta, otras llevan un poco de todo (de todo tipo de cartas trucadas), otras son solo de doble dorso, doble cara, blancas, cortas, trapezoides, biseladas, marcadas, ...

----------


## Sotex

Las Tally-Ho son un pelin mas finas k las bicycle y para manipulaciones ban bastante mejor que las bicycle y la textura i calidad inmejorables


DWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW a tos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Wink:

----------


## repente

Yo me he fijado que en muchos videos de florituras de cortes multiples rapidos y eso usan las Tally, que no las he probado, pero no seria mejor unas mas gordas para poder manejarlas mejor?

P.D.: Las Bicycle son una maravilla, ademas el tacto granulado me encanta, recomendadas!

----------


## Fujur

Yo probé una fournier 505 creo y ni punto de comparación con una bycicle para hacer florituras o cualquier cosa. Además las vi mas rígidas y menos manejables.


Un saludo

----------


## GoLFeRaS

¿Para cuando vamos a poder comprar Fournier 505 normales y especiales en tiendamagia?

----------


## Rubén

compra unas bicycle, son las mejores y quien las usa no busca otras... para mi son mejor que las 505 y que otras, tambien estan muy bien las aviator

----------


## Miguel S.

yo e provado las bicycle nada mas y me encantaros son muy faciles de manejar pero eso es a gusto de cada uno lo que pasa es que la marca bicycle son las que mas tiene de cartas trucadas y todo eso.

----------


## jesus_cheng

Hola, queria preguntar de que material son las cartas Bee y los tally ho, es de la misma marial que los bicycle?? o son mas resistentes, o son mas chimbitos :Confused:  8-)

----------


## daryl

mi voto es para la 505.Muchas técnicas se hacen mejor con éstas, no resbalan ni la mitad que las americanas, y el profano cada vez asocia más la imágen de la bicycle con cartas trucadas, y a las furnier con cartas normales de las que puede haber en cualquier bar.

----------


## MANU_222

LAS MEJORES SIN DUDA SON LAS BYCICLE! TIENEN ALGO ESPECIAL! PUEDES HACER LAS BANDAS PERFECTAS Y EL ABANICO SALE RE IEN! APARTE SON BARATAS, POR LO QUE HE VISTO EN VARIOS LADOS, VALEN 5 U$S (15 $$) BUENO ESPERO QUE TE SIRVA MI MSJ!

 :Smile1:  TE DEJO MI MAIL ASI PODEMOS INTERCAMBIAR OPINIONES O TRUCOS
MANU2544@HOTMAIL.COM
UN SALUDO MAGIKO!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
La vista es mas rapido que la mano
el cerebro es mas rapido que la vista
asi que hay que atacar al cerebro!
(FU-MANCHU)

----------


## Villegona

Habré tenido suerte pero hace unos 6 meses que empece a comprar barajas buenas (siempre hacia juegos con cualquier baraja) , cartas trucadas y alguna que otra baraja trucada y todo de bicycle.  Por lo que he leido es una marca buena aunque hay opinion para todo, yo en un principio no voy a cambiar, estoy contento, ademas cambiar de baraja supone invertir bastante no es solo comprarte una baraja si sabes utilizarla gusta hacer algun que otro truquillo con cartas trucadas o barajas trucadas.

----------


## simpleplan

creo q las bicycle son wenas .... bueno tb me gustan las bee y las aviator... hay otra por ahi q son las gemaco... q tb son buenas pero aca en peru no la venden :D...... y tienen q bajarle a los precios de las bicycle. !!!!!!!!!  :evil:  estan $10 y es mucho .... gracias :D

----------


## RNST

5 euros en el Corte Inés.... me sorprendieron... nunca las había tocado... 

Saludos.

----------


## kraken69

económicas, bonitas, manejables, variedad, fácil de conseguir, y por lo visto aquí en el foro BICYCLE, para mi también la mejor, o podría decir standard pareciera que son especialmente hechas para magos jejeje...   :Wink:

----------


## alexelmago

soy àlex tengo 11 años y he empezado hace poco en este foro.
desde muy pequeño hago mágia. 
me gusta la mágia close up y mágia de cerca.
domino las svengali (baraja radio)
Quiero aprender mucho y ensayo mucho.
Tengo libros de mágia :
101 trucos baraja svengali.
magía en el bar.
y otros de mágia para niños.
Hoy voy a ir a Barcelona a comprar juegos de mágia.
he leido que las barajas bicycle son buenas. ¿que tienen de especial?
a final de mes voy a empezar un curso de mágia en "el rey de la mágia" en Barcelona.
Alguien me puede recomendar libros o juegos para hacer mis rutinas.
ahora hago en familias y fiestas de familiares: tiradores, barajas, cadenas, comestibles, esponjas, desaparicón de cigarros y billetes.
Me gustaria hacer juegos de grandes ilusiones.
Darme ideas. por favor.

----------


## karlk

Yo tengo las fournier 505 y las bycicle.
Personalmente creo que las bycicle son mas "ágiles" y és mas facil "jugar" con ellas. Son una maravilla. Aun que las fournier 505 tambien quedas muy bien

----------


## Solitude

Si quieres que te diga la verdad, mi consejo es que si te gusta mucho la magia y quieres desarrollar las diferentes técnicas existentes, lo mejor es que te compres, al menos, las más utilizadas por los diferentes magos: La Fournier 505, la Bicycle, la Tally-Ho. Cada una tiene su pros y sus contras. No te vas a arruinar y creo que merece la pena. Recuerda además que las Bicycle y las Tally-Ho poseen aparte unas barajas especiales bastante hermosas llamadas "Ghost" (Bicycle) y "Viper" (Tally-Ho).

Tampoco hay que olvidar lo que ya se ha mencionado, barajas como la 505 o las Bicycle poseen cartas trucadas que se pueden comprar aparte y con las que podrás hacer flipar a tus amigos sin demasiada dificultad técnica pero haciendo creer que eres el mago más maravilloso del mundo.

----------


## Magic Kay

Yo lo que hice, cuando comencé a darle en serio, fue comprar una baraja, normal, de cada. Las manejé y jugué con ellas durante dos semanas, siguiendo el consejo de Giobbi: "utiliza solo una marca".

Y es lo que hago. Con diferencia me quedo con la Bicycle. ¿Por qué? En el aspecto de manejo, son más dúctiles, más blandas, resbalan más... y son más duraderas. Además, me gusta que el acabado sea mate, y no brillante como en la Fournier. No sé, queda más fino, más profesional.

Lo que ha dicho alguno, que la gente identifica las Bicycle con cartas trucadas, no lo he percibido en nadie de mi entorno, la verdad. Acostumbro a utilizar, en la mayoría de los juegos, barajas normales, así que las puedo dar a sobar, revisar, etc. casi en todo momento. Siempre uso dorsos rojos, así que cualquier cambio pasa desapercibido.

Por otro lado, si quieres adquirir cartas trucadas, las Bicycle son las que tienen más variedad. Solo tienes que navegar un rato por Tiendamagia para comprobarlo. Cualquier efecto, cualquier truco, está en Bicycle. Incluso las que habéis comentado para Fournier existen para Bicycle. Solo por eso, ya descartaría al resto. 

Saludetes,

Kay

----------


## Magic Kay

Ah, y algo que poca gente conoce  

 :shock: 

¿Sabíais que las Bicycle y las Fournier las fabrica la misma empresa?

Pues eso, que las Fournier de españolas lo mismo que las otras.

SON AMERICANAS!!!!!

 :Lol:  

Saludetes,

Kay

----------


## javifocus

Hola a todos, mira tu por donde este va a ser mi primer mensaje, nunca me animo y al final me quedo sin aportar nada nuevo a los mensajes. Segun tengo entendido las Fournier y las Bycicle (al igual q las Bee, creo) las hacen ahora mismo en la fabrica de fournier en Vitoria. Parece ser q hace unos años la compañia americana, compro o se fusiono con la española, asi q no se si ahora habria q decir q las dos son españolas. Lo cierto es que Fournier se fundo en España y las Bycicle vinieron de America.  Espero aumentar mi participacion poco a poco en este foro.

Saludos desde Mallorca

----------


## Magic Kay

Vas bien encaminado   :? 

Hace unos años, más de los que pensáis, la compañía americana (US Playing Card CO) adquirió el 98% de las acciones de Fournier. Fue una acción estratégica para implantarse en Europa y competir por el goloso mercado del viejo continente con gente como Carta Mundi (el otro gran fabricante europeo de naipes). LA US Playing es líder del mercado americano.

El asunto es que esto no ha trascendido, y para todos la Fournier sigue siendo española aunque haga más de una década que no lo es, y trabaja con tecnología norteamericana. Como dices, incluso las Bicycle se hacen en Vitoria    :Lol:  

Saludetes,

Kay

----------


## javifocus

Y digo yo, ya que estas tan puesto en el tema. No habra una baraja española calidad Bycicle rondando por ahi, No? Que ya que las fabrican en Vitoria algo podrian hacer.

----------


## Magic Kay

Depende cómo veas el vaso  :-)

La Bicycle es medio española, o medio americana.

Así que sí hay una baraja española como la Bicycle rondando por ahí. Se llaman Bicycle    :Lol:  

El problema es que fabricar naipes es carísimo y precisa maquinaria especializada, imprimir grandes cantidades, etc. Por eso es difícil que surjan competidores en nuestro país.

Saludetes,

Kay

----------


## Solitude

¡Estos americanoooos... lo quieren abarcar todo!, Aunque con los chinos lo llevan claro. Dentro de poco tenemos Bicycle de imitación china. :P

----------


## Magic Kay

Como hemos dicho en otros hilos, prueba las Bicycle y las Fournier y quédate con las que más te gusten o se adecúen a lo que haces. De todas maneras, es muy interesante el hilo que hay en esta misma sección al respecto. Ahí te dan un repaso a todas las marcas y un resumen de lo que opina todo el mundo.

----------

